# ID this one :)



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

This fish sits in a 1 gallon bottle nice and curled up to compensate for its large (actually small) size. And yes, those are teeth.


----------



## Fruitbat (Jan 2, 2004)

Any chance we can see the rest of the body??


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

Cetopsinae?
Cetaspis species???????


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

Pseudocetopsis sp?


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> CrocKeeper Posted on Feb 12 2004, 11:59 PM
> Cetopsinae?
> Cetaspis species???????


 Wrong family, but is a catfish species.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

can we get a shot of teh whole body?


----------



## Polypterus (May 4, 2003)

Auchenipteridae?

Trachelyopterichthys species?

No idea past that
very interesting fish


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Showing the entire body would be to easy









Next clue: It is a member of Siluriformes.


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

looks like it eats planton or small organisms or something


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

Silurichthys hasseltii?


----------



## lophius (Mar 24, 2003)

I'd say a Wallagoo sp.

carl


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> lophius Posted on Feb 13 2004, 08:25 AM
> I'd say a *Wallagoo sp.*
> 
> carl


Wallago attu to be specific. You're the man!









I'll put another fish image on later today to test your guys/girls skills, Again.


----------



## Fruitbat (Jan 2, 2004)

Whoa!!! _Wallago_....I've never seen one before! Fascinating fish! I did a quick check in some of my references and found that those things get to about 2 meters and are very piscivorous.

In my ancient copy of Smith's Freshwater Fishes of Siam (I've got the TFH reprint....not the 1945 original, unfortunately) I found this quote:



> "Their great size, large mouth, and formidable teeth enable them to kill and devour almost every kind of fish."


Planetcatfish.com has the same quote and goes on to say that you should be careful handling them because "this species bites strongly when handled"

Toss THAT in with your snakeheads!!









GREAT job, lophius!!!


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Got to this late but very cool!!!


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

All hail Lophius...


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

DAMN AND I KNEW IT WAS A WALLAGO...







DAMN..

WAITING FOR THE NEXT ONE FRANK..


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Busy day into weekend. I'll try to get another one up quickly.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

If I may, I have a tough one (too tough?)

Let me know if hints are needed (knowing this group it'll be I.D.'ed in an hour)


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

hmm that is tough.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Worthy of a hint I suppose, or perhaps another picture... (this is the same genus, they all have the same common name)


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

lol I give up but it looks like some of the shiners I use for fish bait


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Not a shiner, think a little saltier...
Humpback whales LOVE em...



> skinny bodies and sharply pointed jaws allow them to dive into the sand at the bottom of the bay to hide from predators.





> Very few marine mammals will pass up on the opportunity to feed on a school of _________ when they are found at the surface. Humpbacks will happily munch on large mouthfuls when given the opportunity.


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

Sardines?


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

ah found it. It's a sand lance. _Ammodytes americanus_


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

You are good! _Ammodytes americanus_

Original pic from a whale site....

http://www.learner.org/jnorth/spring2001/s...date042501.html


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

Thanks Acestro.

Here I have one for you guys. It's pretty easy though


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

Myxinidae? Hagfish of some type?


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

Your very close CrocKeeper


----------



## Polypterus (May 4, 2003)

I'll stay out on this one, I have a very unfair advantage


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

looks like a lamprey of some sort..hard to tell for me..i need a face..lol


----------



## Polypterus (May 4, 2003)

Face is there think Lamprey lifecycle, oops just made it really simple


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

I need to find a harder fish to stump this crowd.


----------



## Polypterus (May 4, 2003)

BTW Kory do you have a species on that, the Myomeres are very hard to count.


----------



## Polypterus (May 4, 2003)

Oh and it's a Lamprey ammocoete, fairly late in devolpment
this fish is just about to metamorph to an adult.

When lampreys are in this stage they have what is called an oral hood
this pic shows this feature well.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

When you done with the above (I have one of those in formalin) you can try this ID next:


----------



## B. Scott (Apr 24, 2003)

hastatus said:


> When you done with the above (I have one of those in formalin) you can try this ID next:


 The others were tough but this one just hurts!!!









Is it a juvie _Collossoma macroponum_?

If not then is it a Characin at least?


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> QUOTE (hastatus @ Feb 15 2004, 11:16 PM)
> When you done with the above (I have one of those in formalin) you can try this ID next:
> 
> The others were tough but this one just hurts!!!
> ...


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

Polypterus said:


> BTW Kory do you have a species on that, the Myomeres are very hard to count.


 Myxine glutinosa is what my source says. Could be wrong though

Heres the link http://www.fishbase.org/summary/SpeciesSummary.cfm?id=2513


----------



## Polypterus (May 4, 2003)

Kory said:


> Polypterus said:
> 
> 
> > BTW Kory do you have a species on that, the Myomeres are very hard to count.
> ...


well be damned, sucker looks just like some of my pickled ammocoetes,
now that I look again though hell there are no obvious gill openings,
and the fish is not actually upsidedown, Dead ringer for an atlantic hagfish

Crap, I'm wrong on my own favorite group of fish, LOL

Damn agnathans they will kill me one of these days,

well we Live and learn, thanks for that Kory, definitly going
out of my way to learn the Myxinidae better now. 
only thought about them lightly untill now.


----------



## B. Scott (Apr 24, 2003)

hastatus said:


> *Is it a juvie Collossoma macroponum?* Not even subfamily close.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damn Frank, not even subfamily close?? ( a simple "nope" woul have done just fine BTW).

Well maybe I'll just say that "it's very difficult to ID a fish based on a picture alone" - sound familier Frank??


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> . Scott Posted on Feb 16 2004, 03:16 PM
> QUOTE (hastatus @ Feb 16 2004, 01:01 AM)
> Is it a juvie Collossoma macroponum? Not even subfamily close.
> 
> ...


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

I just wanted to say this thread rules. A great collection of minds we have here


----------



## B. Scott (Apr 24, 2003)

hastatus said:


> > . Scott Posted on Feb 16 2004, 03:16 PM
> > QUOTE (hastatus @ Feb 16 2004, 01:01 AM)
> > Is it a juvie Collossoma macroponum? Not even subfamily close.
> >
> > ...


 OK, other fishgeeks, DO NOT undermine me on this one!

I will be back after my photoshoot later today (no I am not a model, it's for TFH and the piranha feeding article I am doing this month)!!!!
















This one is MINE!









Thanks Frank for at least a direction!


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

You're welcome. And good luck with the ID.









I cleaned up the image more.....enjoy


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

While we wait for Brian to solve the mystery of Fish Test 2, here is another one.

Good luck.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

frank on the number two q's is the fish peaceful or a scale picker?

number three i can't really see it looks like a mudskipper to me..


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> thePACK Posted on Feb 16 2004, 10:26 PM
> frank on the number two q's is the fish peaceful or a scale picker?
> 
> *There is little to no information on the feeding behavior of this fish. What is known it eats worms (aquario food). Considered peaceful. As stated above, it is rarely seen in the hobby. Live it is quite colorful and semi-active.*
> ...


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Here is a top view:


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

hastatus said:


> When you done with the above (I have one of those in formalin) you can try this ID next:


 I think I know this one but I'll let B.Scott have a crack at it. I'm prolly wrong anyways lol


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> Kory Posted on Feb 17 2004, 12:06 AM
> QUOTE (hastatus @ Feb 15 2004, 10:16 PM)
> When you done with the above (I have one of those in formalin) you can try this ID next:
> 
> I think I know this one but I'll let B.Scott have a crack at it. I'm prolly wrong anyways lol


I can just see Brian now surrounded by TFH books and photos.


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

Cottus sp? on test #3..???


----------



## B. Scott (Apr 24, 2003)

hastatus said:


> > Kory Posted on Feb 17 2004, 12:06 AM
> > QUOTE (hastatus @ Feb 15 2004, 10:16 PM)
> > When you done with the above (I have one of those in formalin) you can try this ID next:
> >
> ...


 Damn YOU, Damn YOU, Damn YOU!!!























Frank, you know me too well!









I want to guess so bad but I am looking into ONE MORE resource.

Kory, please give me just a few more hours!!!!!


----------



## Polypterus (May 4, 2003)

CrocKeeper said:


> Cottus sp? on test #3..???


 Ditto on that, want to give us a bottom view on that fish


----------



## Polypterus (May 4, 2003)

out of courosity anyone know what species?


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> CrocKeeper Posted on Feb 17 2004, 12:54 AM
> Cottus sp? on test #3..???


Congrats on the Cottus ssp. It is an Oregonian fish that is undescribed from Deer Creek.

Nice photo Polypterus


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> B. Scott Posted on Feb 17 2004, 03:59 AM
> QUOTE (hastatus @ Feb 16 2004, 07:46 PM)
> QUOTE
> Kory Posted on Feb 17 2004, 12:06 AM
> ...


----------



## Polypterus (May 4, 2003)

hastatus said:


> > CrocKeeper Posted on Feb 17 2004, 12:54 AM
> > Cottus sp? on test #3..???
> 
> 
> ...


 looks alot like a Cottus asper, nice fishy
Deer creek huh, Interesting


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> Polypterus Posted on Feb 17 2004, 04:35 AM
> QUOTE (hastatus @ Feb 16 2004, 11:22 PM)
> QUOTE
> CrocKeeper Posted on Feb 17 2004, 12:54 AM
> ...


It does, doesn't it? The banding appears similar. Its been sitting in my collection for a few years and I never did a soft ray count on it to compare. A hobbyist collected it and brought it to me. I asked him if he had the necessary permits and he blanched. In either case, he was smart enough to leave me the locality data on it. Some of these critters are threatened or endangered.

BTW your 2 fish photos resemble the Mottled Sculpin, Cottus bairdi.


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

B. Scott said:


> hastatus said:
> 
> 
> > > Kory Posted on Feb 17 2004, 12:06 AM
> ...


 Go right ahead. I'm most likely wrong anyways.

Your guys knowlege on fish is way better than mine


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

> BTW your 2 fish photos resemble the Mottled Sculpin, Cottus bairdi.


I would say C. bairdi as well....


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

All we need is Brian to finish this up.


----------



## B. Scott (Apr 24, 2003)

I give up. The photos that I was referring too were not correct.










I'll be back though, you wait and see!


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> B. Scott Posted on Feb 17 2004, 05:36 PM
> *I give up. The photos that I was referring too were not correct.*
> 
> I'll be back though, you wait and see!


A guess is as good as it gets........too bad, you might have been right.









Anybody else care to venue a guess?


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

errrrr.......... Astyanax spp? I need to look a little closer.

Maybe a continent for a clue (continents?...)


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> acestro Posted on Feb 17 2004, 08:40 PM
> errrrr.......... Astyanax spp? I need to look a little closer.
> 
> Maybe a continent for a clue (continents?...)


Allied genera, wrong genus. The continent is listed above in the thread, please read a little closer.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

> The continent is listed above in the thread, please read a little closer.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Last guess for me....... Hyphessobrycon?


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

Beohlkea sp?


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Nope on both answers. Here is a "near" giveaway clue, related species sometimes carry the common name "pink" as a first epithet.


----------



## B. Scott (Apr 24, 2003)

acestro said:


> errrrr.......... Astyanax spp? I need to look a little closer.
> 
> Maybe a continent for a clue (continents?...)


























Great minds think alike, albeit wrong, but still alike!

That is the genus that I was gonna guess, how funny?


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Chalceus? ????


----------



## B. Scott (Apr 24, 2003)

Pink-tailed Chalceus

Of course!!!!

Chalceus species


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

That specimen have damage done to its face? and fins?
Doesn't look like a chalceus at all...


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Chalceus definitely wasn't on my top ten (or 100) guesses....



> Great minds think alike, albeit wrong, but still alike!


A frightening statement, actually! That accursed Frank!


----------



## Kain (Mar 13, 2003)

Polypterus said:


> out of courosity anyone know what species?


 So that's what it is!!! I saw one at a lfs years ago that came in accidently with the feeders somehow. My buddy who owned the store at the time wouldnt sell it to me cause she's never seen one before and wanted to keep it. That sucker was mean too. it was only about 4 inches and ripped apart a feeder the second she dropped it in the water. Poly or Frank, do either of you know any place where I can get some of those? Ive been looking for these guys for years and couldnt find one cause I didnt know what they were. The closest I could come up with is a round goby and Im trying to get a member here to get me some when he goes fishing.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> Kain Posted on Feb 17 2004, 10:17 PM
> QUOTE (Polypterus @ Feb 17 2004, 04:22 AM)
> out of courosity anyone know what species?
> 
> ...


HAHAHAHA, you guys crack me, you're all wrong. I said it was related! Keep guessin'. Next clue "chalceus" is part of the sci name. Jeezzz might as well give you the name.
















PS: There is nothing wrong with the face (snout or jaw).


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Tetragonopterus?

And if that's not it, I can't be held responsible for what happens next...


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> acestro Posted on Feb 17 2004, 10:43 PM
> Tetragonopterus?
> 
> And if that's not it, I can't be held responsible for what happens next...


Good grief, you went off the screen with that one! Nope not even close. Go back to Chalceus and look around for "related/allied" species<<<<<<<anymore clues, I'll
have to put either the genus or species name down.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Sorry, that was just frustration.

I can't find pics but how about Pseudochalceus lineatus?


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> acestro Posted on Feb 17 2004, 11:22 PM
> Sorry, that was just frustration.
> 
> I can't find pics but how about Pseudochalceus lineatus?


 OUUUUUUUUCCCCCCHHHHHH BURNING UP HERE.

I'll give it to you .....Pseudochalceus kyburzi

Photo credit (live) to Hippocampus exoticsl


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

nice pic by the way...


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

I would have been definatly not what i was going to guess


----------



## B. Scott (Apr 24, 2003)

Damn!

Congrats Acestro!

Good call man!


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Thanks. I was getting reeeeeeally frustrated on that one too. Come on Frank, what else ya got?


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Oh I got another one. Will post tomorrow sometime during the afternoon (Oregon time).


----------



## Polypterus (May 4, 2003)

CrocKeeper said:


> > BTW your 2 fish photos resemble the Mottled Sculpin, Cottus bairdi.
> 
> 
> I would say C. bairdi as well....


 Thats the fish, Mottled sculpin, not that it was one equaling a 
Pseudochalceus kyburzi "pickled" in difficulty, pretty easy fish.

I've been working with these fish for a few years now.

you are right Frank many of these are becoming highly endangered,
and a number have actually just been discovered and discribed in the
past decade.

Perticular fish in the pic was one of 7 that were caught about two years ago
in the Detroit river, They now are practicly extinct from the river due to
compition from the Round goby, I have not recorded one since I found this
isolated population.

of the seven, I kept two males and one female.

This whole group was wiped out during last years Power outage :sad: 
unfortunate circumstance.

19 young fry also perished,


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Amazing. Just today I was reading a journal article about Great Lakes invasive species.... It discussed the ivasion "meltdown" as more and more exotics invade and make it easier for new exotics. I lived right on Lake Michigan growing up and I never knew the drama unfolding right in my back yard. Almost as sad as Lake Victoria.


----------



## B. Scott (Apr 24, 2003)

There are horrible situations all over the world. It just seems to depend on which group gets the funding them we all wait to see what they will add to "balance" the system (i.e. Largemouth Bass in Lake Victoria).

Unbelievable!


----------



## Polypterus (May 4, 2003)

acestro said:


> Amazing. Just today I was reading a journal article about Great Lakes invasive species.... It discussed the ivasion "meltdown" as more and more exotics invade and make it easier for new exotics. I lived right on Lake Michigan growing up and I never knew the drama unfolding right in my back yard. Almost as sad as Lake Victoria.


Sadly many of us doing surveys of Plants and animals around
here are starting to call the Detroit area "The little Danube"
it is starting to less look like an American Great lake connection and more
like a Caspian sea tributary,

The Effects of these invasives has been dramatic to say the least,
whole ecosystems have been altered beyond recognition,

Others and I have began collecting both native plants and fishes just to try to keep
the local genotypes intact, otherwise many will be gone very soon.

Least we can do is provide them a safe haven untill things "balance" out.
Hopefully by the decisions of the sane and rational.

As my favorite Quote goes " the key to intelligent tinkering is to save All of the pieces"


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

> "The little Danube"














> " the key to intelligent tinkering is to save All of the pieces"


Seems almost impossible but noble (and what else can you really do...).


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Enjoy this next test:

PS: Brian don't give up so easily


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

oh... geez! ..







forked tail, no adipose, ...very colorful, ...









What size is that fish?


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

They come in all sizes.







That one is about 6 inches. If you want exact measurement can do.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

I'm guessing fresh water? One more shot, maybe of the head, would really help me get started!


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Fresh water. I'll do a head shot in a few moments and post here. So look for it here in this reply in a few minutes.

Here you go. This is the best I can get. Sorry for slight out of focus.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

i was goofing around but, seriously, does that thing have an adipose? I can't tell for sure...


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

No adipose.....next clue....very abundant some places, nearly extinct in others.









That clue should help Brian.


----------



## B. Scott (Apr 24, 2003)

Notropis species?


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Nope. Next clue:

Fish-eating birds, mink and otter also utilize them.


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

Couesius sp?


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Nope.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

A kind of "roach"? Or other cyprinid?


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> acestro Posted on Feb 19 2004, 03:19 PM
> A kind of "roach"? Or other cyprinid?


Yes, more specifically a type of "minnow".


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Next clue: Spawning occurs in late spring/early summer. Eggs are scattered in shallow water and adhere to the bottom substrate, especially leaves of aquatic plants.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

You are a cruel, cruel individual for challenging us with minnows and tetras... :bleh:


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> acestro Posted on Feb 19 2004, 04:20 PM
> You are a cruel, cruel individual for challenging us with minnows and tetras


Yes I am.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

um, this is tough, maybe the continent hint again (although I'd guess N.A.)...:laugh:

I have a guess.... Hybognathus sp?


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Right continent, wrong species.







Later this afternoon, I'll photo a juvenile....might jog your memory. Where is everyone else?


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

minnows scare people


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

This one is well known to most scientists and biologists (DNR).

Next photo juveniles about 6 cm TL:


----------



## B. Scott (Apr 24, 2003)

Ribbon Shiner (_Lythrurus fumeus_)


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

Notropis bifrenatus?


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

_Notemigonus crysoleucas_???


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Nope on all counts.....here is last clue b4 I give name. The genus name also applies to a common name New Mexico for a lizard.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

I'm guessing _Gila sp. _I'm just not sure of the sp.!!!


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> acestro Posted on Feb 19 2004, 11:31 PM
> I'm guessing Gila sp. I'm just not sure of the sp.!!!


 Close enough Gila bicolor....commonly known as Tui Chub infesting Diamond Lake. I and a few local hobbyists and scientists did some fishing for them. I sent several live to Dr. David Schleser for his aquario and study.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

_Gila robusta_?

They can be common in impoundments...

as said here :laugh:

http://www.fishbase.org/Summary/SpeciesSummary.cfm?ID=2769

Edit: oops, crossed posts up. Tough one Frank!


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

I knew it was a damn chub of some type irrrrrrrrrgggggggggg!!!!!!!!!!!!









LOL, that was a good one! and Gila as a genus, I feel sheeeeepish


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

The next one will be easier.....I hope.


----------



## Fruitbat (Jan 2, 2004)

Hastatus...

How long have you known Dave Schleser?? I'm assuming you're talking about the one associated with the Dallas Aquarium. I used to live around the corner from him MANY years ago and was a frequent guest at his house. This was when he was still doing dentistry, growing bonsai and keeping Rainbow Fish, a bunch of lorikeets and a really obnoxious cockatoo that took an instant dislike to me. Obviously a bird with VERY poor taste!!


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> Fruitbat Posted on Feb 20 2004, 02:35 AM
> Hastatus...
> 
> How long have you known Dave Schleser?? *I'm assuming you're talking about the one associated with the Dallas Aquarium.* I used to live around the corner from him MANY years ago and was a frequent guest at his house. This was when he was still doing dentistry, growing bonsai and keeping Rainbow Fish, a bunch of lorikeets and a really obnoxious cockatoo that took an instant dislike to me. Obviously a bird with VERY poor taste!!


The one and the same. Known him for a few years now. We both met via the NG Explorer Urban Piranha video taping. We've been friends since, keeping in touch via phone and email. Though I do need to correct myself on the tui chub shipment, It was Dr. Bob Goldstein (parasitologist and book writer) that I sent the chub too. At my age, names get mixed up LOL.


----------



## Fruitbat (Jan 2, 2004)

Man....what a SMALL world!! I haven't seen Dr. Dave for a number of years (more than I care to think about) but he is certainly one eccentric character!!


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

New Test.....have fun


----------



## B. Scott (Apr 24, 2003)

Hemiodus unimaculatus


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> B. Scott Posted on Feb 28 2004, 03:08 PM
> Hemiodus unimaculatus


Nope. Interesting enough, you got part of the species name right.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Betta splendens cf


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> Innes Posted on Feb 28 2004, 04:06 PM
> Betta splendens cf


Some things never change, others are consistent.:laugh:

Nope, not Betta splendens cf or in that particular realm.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Hybognathus???


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Nope. Clue: think French Guiana.


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

Hemiodopsis gracilis


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> nitrofish Posted on Feb 29 2004, 09:56 AM
> Hemiodopsis gracilis


Nope, next clue:

It is in the Hemiodidae family, but is NOT that one above.


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

hastatus said:


> > nitrofish Posted on Feb 29 2004, 09:56 AM
> > Hemiodopsis gracilis
> 
> 
> ...


Hemiodus immaculatus
or
HEMIODOPSIS PARNAGUAE


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Nope.

Next clue:

Drop that genus name but look within that family. A small portion of the spelling of this fishes sci name is correct: "Hemiodus immaculatus" <<<<<<but its up to you to figure out which part is right and substitute the correct species name and genus.


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

is it the spelling that wrong?
Hemiodopsis immaculatus
if thats not it, I give up


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> nitrofish Posted on Feb 29 2004, 08:44 PM
> is it the spelling that wrong?
> Hemiodopsis immaculatus
> if thats not it, I give up


Your spelling is fine. Only a portion of the correct species name is in that sci name. You just haven't figured out which species it is yet. Here's what I'll do, I'll narrow it down. The correct part is : "maculatus"

Now go find the species and genus!


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

Acanthogobio maculatus
?


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Nope. 
Next and final clue:

Now add something to that "maculatus" and find the genus.


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

Hemiodopsis quadrimaculatus


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

You need to get out of that genus. And nope wrong species.


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

hastatus said:


> You need to get out of that genus. And nope wrong species.


 im done guessing, ill let someone else guess this one


----------



## Polypterus (May 4, 2003)

Ok this is getting painfull

Hemiodus unimaculatus

No other Hemiodidae is left with maculatus in its name
Though I beeleve that what B.scott said it was eairlier


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Ok guys, times up. Bivibranchia bimaculatus (Vari, 1985) is a member of Hemiodidae.


----------



## B. Scott (Apr 24, 2003)

Son of a.........!!!

I did not look at that genus, obviously, LOL!!

Good one Frank!!!


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Here you go Brian, this one should be easier:


----------



## B. Scott (Apr 24, 2003)

LOL, that one better be - Hemiodus unimaculatus!!


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> B. Scott Posted on Mar 1 2004, 05:56 AM
> LOL, that one better be - Hemiodus unimaculatus!!










The man gets a kewpie doll.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

An easier one...common tetras:


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

Hyphessobrycon serpae


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Nope.


----------



## B. Scott (Apr 24, 2003)

hastatus said:


> > B. Scott Posted on Mar 1 2004, 05:56 AM
> > LOL, that one better be - Hemiodus unimaculatus!!
> 
> 
> :laugh: The man gets a kewpie doll.

































Thanks Frank!!!


----------



## B. Scott (Apr 24, 2003)

hastatus said:


> An easier one...common tetras:


 Megalamphodus roseus


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> B. Scott Posted on Mar 1 2004, 02:23 PM
> QUOTE (hastatus @ Mar 1 2004, 01:59 AM)
> An easier one...common tetras:
> 
> Megalamphodus roseus


Nope. Close and also close in appearance with one other species.


----------



## RARE AFISHINADO (Apr 15, 2003)

Megalamphodus megalopterus


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> RARE AFISHINADO Posted on Mar 1 2004, 02:57 PM
> Megalamphodus megalopterus


Nope.

Next clue: grows about 33 mm SL in size (or just under 1 1/2 in. SL)


----------



## B. Scott (Apr 24, 2003)

Hyphessobrycon sweglesi


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> B. Scott Posted on Mar 1 2004, 04:34 PM
> Hyphessobrycon sweglesi


Brian you are good!







But not good enough......wrong. But you got the right genus.


----------



## B. Scott (Apr 24, 2003)

hastatus said:


> > B. Scott Posted on Mar 1 2004, 04:34 PM
> > Hyphessobrycon sweglesi
> 
> 
> ...


 Yeah thanks, LOL









Hmm, the only other one I know is Hyphessobrycon takasei, is that it?
If not then I will look into my archive to find the wrong name some more, LOLOLO


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Go luck.....oops, go look in your archive.


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

Hyphessobrycon erythrostigma


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Nope.


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

Hyphessobrycon Eques or Hyphessobrycon Haraldscultzi????


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Double nope.

Next clue; found also in French Guiana.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

You all quit to easy...............Hyphessobrycon copelandi (Durbin in Eigenmann, 1908).


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

hastatus said:


> You all quit to easy...............Hyphessobrycon copelandi (Durbin in Eigenmann, 1908).


 oh wait I know it,
Hyphessobrycon copelandi


----------

